# Allen key torque wrench?



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

I get these cycle instructions specifying macimum torque settings all the time for scews with allen (hex) heads. I've never seen an allen wrench that was a torque wrench. If there is such a thing, can someone send me a link (preferably to a store where I can acquire one).

I'm sure there's a "Hey dummy you do it thisaway" answer, but a search of these forums didn't enlighten me. The oft-used "Use your common sense" has never worked with me very well. My tool training was to tighten everything as tight as you can possibly get it, and I know that's bad ju ju with bikes.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

You can order a set of adapters made by Pedro's. Just got a set -- I think from Jenson's. 

Google "Pedro's torque wrench hex set" or something similar. 

The ones I got were for the smaller park TW -- the one that measues in inch pounds. 

Also just saw some adapters in the local hardware store, but it seems to be harder to find metric stuff at the local places.


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah... Use a hex socket bit and whatever adapters necessary to fit the torque wrench... I knew there was a workaround.

I just couldn't picture a 4mm allen wrench with a torque setting on it!

Thanks!


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Like these:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...+Tools&subcat=Sockets&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1


----------



## QuickBeamSS (Aug 10, 2007)

ddmiller67 said:


> I get these cycle instructions specifying macimum torque settings all the time for scews with allen (hex) heads. I've never seen an allen wrench that was a torque wrench. If there is such a thing, can someone send me a link (preferably to a store where I can acquire one).
> 
> I'm sure there's a "Hey dummy you do it thisaway" answer, but a search of these forums didn't enlighten me. The oft-used "Use your common sense" has never worked with me very well. My tool training was to tighten everything as tight as you can possibly get it, and I know that's bad ju ju with bikes.


When you say torque I think this is what your reading about http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Hex Keys

If you do however buy a http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products
Just make sure you buy a good one and not a cheapo. By the way I thought there was a torque allen set also till I read it was Torx not torque. Hope that helps.


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Torx wrenches are a dime a dozen and since I sold my Chevy I will hopefully never have to use another one.

I'm looking for a torque wrench (tightening pressure measurement device). One of the previous posters gave me the solution, though.


----------



## QuickBeamSS (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to here. This line from your post " I've never seen an allen wrench that was a torque wrench " through me off.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*I think that Craftsman set is the only answer...*

I hated to pay $25 for the whole set when all I needed was a couple of the smaller sizes, but I looked around for a couple of months and wound up with that. FWIW, it was probably worth the money--I'd been tightening by feel for years, and I was WAY off on some fasteners.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cheap way*

If you have the torque wrench and the metric sockets in the appropriate sizes, all you need is a short, straight allen key in each size to stick in the socket. Buy cheap allen keys at the hardware store (a buck or less, generally), and cut off a chunk of the appropriate size from the long end. You can cut them easily with a grinding wheel; it takes a little longer with a file or hacksaw.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

You get your torque wrench of choice (clicker, bar, whatever range you want/need) and you get a set of allen key sockets from Sears.


----------

